# Did You Guys See This?



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Holy crap. Check out the catch this Padres ball-girl made.

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/mlb-big-league-stew/padres-ball-girl-makes-play-of-the-night-to-save-dodgers-fan-from-possible-doom-154855029.html


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Girls rule!


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

Dang. She can catch like a major-leaguer, she's kind enough to give the ball to a young fan, AND she's cute.

Waddawoman!


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

GTdad said:


> Dang. She can catch like a major-leaguer, she's kind enough to give the ball to a young fan, AND she's cute.
> 
> Waddawoman!


*GT: Think that we can convince Jim Crain with the Astros to sign her to a long-term contract? It would definitely help with their fielding problems!

Well, let's just be honest and say that it really couldn't hurt none!*


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

Like the way she had that shxt eating grin when she sat down. Mother of three.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

LongWalk said:


> Like the way she had that shxt eating grin when she sat down. *Mother of three*.


Guess I should have said "ball woman"....


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Wow.


----------

